# Wheeling, WV - Western Tornado for sale - barely used



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 2017 Western Tornado 1.8 YD. for sale. Has had less than 15 yards of salt run through it. Garage kept in the off season. Includes all the wiring & the controller. Needs absolutely nothing. $4,000.00 OBO


----------

